# Insecticide in the fall



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Is it ok to spray insecticide this time of the year on cool season grass? I am seeing little white moth looking flying insects flying around the lawn.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

If you're in Maryland they may be tax collector moths! :lol:

All kidding aside, the timing sounds like they may be sodworm moths; however; two things someone else should feel free to correct me on:

1) even though the moths drop eggs as they fly around the moths themselves do not I believe damage the lawn; and,

2) I don't believe any insecticide is going to have any effect on the eggs;

3) I would be prepared to time an app of the appropriate insecticide when those eggs hatch next spring / summer cuz that's when the resultant larvae will start chomping on individual grass plant blades right above the crown or soil!

If you DuckDuckGo search "little white moth looking flying insects flying around the lawn in Maryland" a lot of good info comes up! :thumbup:


----------

